# Sphincterotomy



## cynthiabrown (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the difference between 46080 and 46200


----------



## debcpc (Jan 17, 2013)

CPT Code 46080 - Sphincterotomy is a treatment for patients that suffers from anal fissures, piles or sometimes described as passing of glass. The purpose of sphincterotomy is to loosen the sphincter muscles and facilitate healing.

CPT Code 46200 -  Fistulotomy is a surgical operation on fistula, an abnormal growth in various tracts in the body organ. However, it is common to have both sphincterotomy and fistulotomy performed in the same operation which would be CPT code 46200.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jan 17, 2013)

I think my problem is my docs are calling both procedures slis.............


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jan 18, 2013)

46200 says fissurectomy...........help!


----------

